# soy milk



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

I just want to know if anyone else has had bad heartburn and severe stomach upset from drinking soy milk. I drank a glass a day for 3 days then I got bad indigestion & was up all night and had stomach spasm and upset stomach all day the next day from it. So I waited a few days till I felt better & tried it again and bang after 3 days, same thing!







Has this happen to any of you?I wont be drinking it again







no thanks!The reason I wanted to drink it is for the benefit of soy for perimenopause.


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

YES! I thought that it was just me, I had the same problems with soy milk, it made me really nauseus and gassy and with heartburn. I assume that I am not allergic to soy because I can eat all kinds of tofu and other soy products without any problems. If my reflux gets going really badly it will also set off an IBS episode. The other is true too, if I get an episode of IBS it will set off the reflux.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Yes, soy is known for causing gas. That's the down side.


----------

